# 'The law is the law': Virginia Democrats float prosecution, National Guard deployment if police don't enforce gun control



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...deployment-if-police-dont-enforce-gun-control


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I can see a SCOTUS case coming next year. It is ironic they protect criminal aliens who illegally entered the U.S., but they want to persecute those Americans using their Natural Rights


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

An unconstitutional law is no law!


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Now who do you think is going to win this fight, the sanctuary counties or the state? 
This is how it's going to happen, one state at a time. There are really only a handful of states that have seriously strict gun laws but every time a new state adds their name to that list it encourages other states to do the same. 
For Virginia to become another California the Democrats have to stay in power cycle after cycle. But as I have said before every year a new batch of young people turn voting age and we know that the majority of young people tend to vote Democrat.
Another example is that there are currently three states and the District Of Columbia that have handgun rosters. That number will definitely go up as other states see how easy it is to control the number of guns sold in a state. This is all done in the name of safety and that makes it easier for a state to sell the idea to the general public. Oh, and the state makes hundreds of thousands of dollars each year because gun manufacturers have to pay big bucks to get and to keep their product on the roster.
So I think we will see more states cracking down on guns the way Virginia is.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Virginia was once a red state. Because of Fairfax County and the northern Virginia suburbs it's now become blue. Mostly because of its close proximity to D.C. and all of those government jobs and satellite industries that feed off of them. Myself, I don't see Virginia becoming red again if ever anytime soon. It's now way past the tipping point.

I think that it will be awhile though before other states follow suit there's an awful lot of red out there once you leave the coasts. Vermont is a real anomaly the entire state is blue, it's home of the little Communist curmudgeon vying for the Democrat Party's presidential nomination. Yet it has some of the most lenient gun laws in the nation?


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

PhuBai70 said:


> So I think we will see more states cracking down on guns the way Virginia is.


Virginia hasn't done anything, yet. The bills are in place to be brought up for vote though, and that's why many of us in the state have written our delegates opposing these changes. Also, many cities/counties are declaring themselves sanctuary cities, but who knows what that'll bring. Latest reports are they are already backing down/away from some of what's in the bills.

In all honesty, most of the people I know who voted last election aren't so much a liberal as they are tired of Trump.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Dubar said:


> Virginia hasn't done anything, yet. The bills are in place to be brought up for vote though, and that's why many of us in the state have written our delegates opposing these changes. Also, many cities/counties are declaring themselves sanctuary cities, but who knows what that'll bring. Latest reports are they are already backing down/away from some of what's in the bills.
> 
> *In all honesty, most of the people I know who voted last election aren't so much a liberal as they are tired of Trump*.


Hopefully they won't be tired of Trump this next election. Ginsburg and Breyer will more than likely be gone. Giving us a 7 to 2 advantage on the Supreme Court if Trump wins another term.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Dubar said:


> Virginia hasn't done anything, yet. The bills are in place to be brought up for vote though, and that's why many of us in the state have written our delegates opposing these changes. Also, many cities/counties are declaring themselves sanctuary cities, but who knows what that'll bring. Latest reports are they are already backing down/away from some of what's in the bills.
> 
> In all honesty, most of the people I know who voted last election aren't so much a liberal as they are tired of Trump.


The Democrats in Virginia took over barely a month ago and one of the first things, if not the first thing they did was announce their anti-gun agenda. They're proposing universal background checks, an assault weapons ban, high capacity magazine ban and a red flag law. These are the top items on any gun control advocate's list so that tells me that the governor and his supporters are very serious and I do believe the governor can sign bills into law without the people voting on it. 
As far as sanctuary status goes the state has already declared that if these bills become law then the law will be enforced or there will be consequences. So again, who do you think will win this fight?

To me, people who vote in Democrats because they're tired of Trump are ridiculous. Trump has stated several times that he will support second amendment rights while every Democrat that has commented on the issue wants to take our guns. If Trump has shown us one thing it is that he will do what he says he will do. He has fulfilled more campaign promises than any president in recent history.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The democrats want to disarm the American people point period. People are so ignorant of history that they believe them saying " It is for safety of the people." which is and always has been a total LIE. They pass the laws it will end at SCOTUS one way or the other.


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

We'll see what happens in Virginia next month, then SCOTUS will fix it back if things go south.

I wrote all my delegates, haven't heard back from any of them yet .

There's so many guns out there now that have never been registered or had any real documentation collected, that there's no way the gumint can get them all. I can recall seeing WW2 rifles in barrels at Roses that I'm sure no paperwork was involved other than a sales receipt.

Every democrat I work with has a gun too, but maybe that's just in VA.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I will clear state it is the progressives in control of the democrat party


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Dubar said:


> We'll see what happens in Virginia next month, then SCOTUS will fix it back if things go south.
> 
> I wrote all my delegates, haven't heard back from any of them yet .
> 
> ...


Unless they go door to door which is never going to happen there's no way to enforce it. However you won't be able to take any unregistered weapon that the state deems to be an assault weapon out of your house without the risk of arrest and prosecution along with the confiscation of all your firearms. In New York they even banned the possession of any magazine that holds more than 10 rounds including those that were owned before the ban was enacted. In other words they weren't "grandfathered" in.

Sure there are some Democrats that own guns. They may have a bolt action rifle or revolver maybe even a semi auto pistol or two? But that still doesn't stop them from voting for politicians who enact laws that would violate the 2nd Amendment rights of others. As they don't think that those laws would affect them. It's highly unlikely that they have any of those "scary black rifles". A lot of them think that the 2nd Amendment is all about hunting and they've earned the nickname "Fudd's".

Indeed SCOTUS may fix it, but that could take years to resolve. But there's no guarantee of that. In the meantime the law will remain intact and anyone caught in violation of it could or will be arrested.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

PhuBai70 said:


> They're proposing universal background checks, an assault weapons sporter rifle ban, high standard capacity magazine ban


Fixed it for you.
You're welcome!


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

desertman said:


> Unless they go door to door which is never going to happen there's no way to enforce it. *However you won't be able to take any unregistered weapon that the state deems to be an assault weapon out of your house without the risk of arrest and prosecution along with the confiscation of all your firearms. In New York they even banned the possession of any magazine that holds more than 10 rounds including those that were owned before the ban was enacted. In other words they weren't "grandfathered" in.*
> 
> Sure there are some Democrats that own guns. They may have a bolt action rifle or revolver maybe even a semi auto pistol or two? But that still doesn't stop them from voting for politicians who enact laws that would violate the 2nd Amendment rights of others. As they don't think that those laws would affect them. It's highly unlikely that they have any of those "scary black rifles". A lot of them think that the 2nd Amendment is all about hunting and they've earned the nickname "Fudd's".
> 
> Indeed SCOTUS may fix it, but that could take years to resolve. But there's no guarantee of that. In the meantime the law will remain intact and anyone caught in violation of it could or will be arrested.


Here in CA it is too late to register an assault weapon even if you owned it before the ban. Registration ended as of June 30, 2018 so if you didn't do it by then you are officially a criminal. 
Possession of an unregistered assault weapon in CA is a "wobbler" offense meaning you can be charged with a misdemeanor or a felony depending on the circumstances. A misdemeanor conviction would result in a year in county jail and/or a $1,000 fine. A felony conviction would result in up to three years in county jail. In both cases the weapon would be confiscated.
Now, possession of a large capacity magazine in CA is a "wobblette" offence meaning you can be charged with an infraction or a misdemeanor. An infraction would result in a $100 fine per magazine and a misdemeanor would result in a $100 fine per magazine and one year in county jail. Again, in both cases the magazines will be confiscated.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

tony pasley said:


> The democrats want to disarm the American people point period. People are so ignorant of history that they believe them saying " It is for safety of the people." which is and always has been a total LIE. They pass the laws it will end at SCOTUS one way or the other.


There's an old saying that goes something like this, "If I knew for a fact that someone was coming to my house to do something 'for my own good' I would run like hell". 
California claims that gun control laws are for my safety (my own good) which is a lie and they know it. Each new law that they pass makes it more difficult to protect myself and my family so how is that making me safe? That is especially true since the state is regularly releasing criminals early from prison and decriminalizing felonies that would send more crooks to prison. 
We know that the real reason they are trying to ban guns is to protect themselves, not us.


----------



## tbell (Dec 14, 2019)

Dubar said:


> Virginia hasn't done anything, yet. The bills are in place to be brought up for vote though, and that's why many of us in the state have written our delegates opposing these changes. Also, many cities/counties are declaring themselves sanctuary cities, but who knows what that'll bring. Latest reports are they are already backing down/away from some of what's in the bills.
> 
> In all honesty, most of the people I know who voted last election aren't so much a liberal as they are tired of Trump.


without trump this is all you will see just wait


----------

